# My budgie layed an egg. Help needed



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

I just noticed it this morning, there's no male around, just her and another budgie (they're in separate cages right now). What should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You can dispose of the egg, is this the first time she has laid an egg? Please read through the info in this link When We Don't Want Eggs!


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes, this is her first egg. She's just ignoring it, she's playing with her toys and it's just lying on the floor of the cage. I read somewhere that if I take the egg she'll just lay more, is that true? Thank you so. much for the help,


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is really not possible to say what the response to removing the egg will be, it can work both ways, how old is she? Something is stimulating her hormones so it would be best to focus on calming the hormones, the link I gave in my previous post gives some suggestions on what to do and what not to do.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm not sure how old she is. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Make sure she has plenty of calcium available in her diet. Each time an egg is formed it depletes some calcium in the body and if a bird continues to lay eggs and the calcium is severely depleted it can lead to egg binding which is an emergency situation and needs to be addressed by an avian vet. Please read this link so you know the signs to watch for.








Egg Binding: How to Prevent/How is it Treated?


Egg Binding and Dystocia in Birds: Risks, Signs, Treatment, and Prevention Information Provided by: Drs. Foster & Smith Egg binding can occur in female birds not exposed to a mate. Egg binding occurs when the egg does not pass through the reproductive system at a normal rate. Dystocia occurs...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice.

Definitely remove the egg and dispose of it. Please follow the steps below:

Rearranging her cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in the cage.
When she comes into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice above, how is she doing now?


----------

